# The new Cambridge/Northeastern Police Academy



## clm38

So, has everyone seen this?

I know the "kinder, gentler" approach is the direction that law enforcement seems to be going, but I'm not sure about this.... a no-stress academy? Beards and polo shirts? I'm hearing the physical stuff (PT/DT/etc.) is really lacking, but the academics are hard, so maybe that's something... but have we gone too far in the other direction?

I can't help but think that this is all part of a bigger plan by Northeastern... put themselves out at the "forefront" of 21st-century police training (regardless of whether the training actually sucks in reality), then transition to some sort of destination training site for LE officers -- in-service, specialty training, etc. Reeks of a future money-grab or maybe just an attempt to revitalize their CJ program?

Anyone know anything beyond the news story?

http://www.boston25news.com/video?videoId=965934038&videoVersion=2.0


----------



## USAF3424

I do the detail across the street from where they work out all the time. Lets just say its nothing like my academy lol.


----------



## pahapoika

Saw people drop out of the reserve academy because it was too hard !!!

Why not recruit young truck drivers or a tradesmen that had some youthful indiscretion ?

They look past alot of stuff for certain groups when they need to get their numbers up.

More mature candidates with life experience. 

As far as mixing private business with public safety ?
Nothing good can come from that. In a few years it'll look like RoboCop. Corporations owning the police department


----------



## kdk240

The new Cambridge-Northeastern Police Academy is leading an 'evolution of the profession' of law enforcement


----------



## kdk240

I don't know I read either policeone.com or officer.com a while back this is the starting trend and academic mindset out in either Wa or or. Seems like the progressive push here. What concerns me is that they are saying they are putting their own twist on mptc guidelines. Idk. Is it even an approved mptc academy because i don' see it listed under regional academy like you can see bostton, the t, worcester lowell.ect on mptc's website . Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Bloodhound

Does this mean Cambridge PD is no longer a partner in running the Lowell Police Academy?


----------



## Edmizer1

There was a non-MPTC academy run by a PD a few years ago, I forget the PD, that the MPTC would not consider the graduates certified because they went too far outside the guidelines. It was briefly a big deal and then disappeared. I think they had to send the active duty officers back to the academy to re-fresh certain modules before the MPTC would considere them certified.


----------



## HuskyH-2

It's definitely camp cupcake, but it is MPTC authorized.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240

HuskyH-2 said:


> It's definitely camp cupcake, but it is MPTC authorized.
> Sent from my iPhone
> Guess I miss seeing it on the website so now the cape runs one that's new but it makes sense


----------



## CCCSD

Yeeeeaaaahhhh....PERF 21. Lets just see the tracking stats in a few years.


----------



## USAF3424

Theres talk of us doing a class of 300 down the cape


----------



## HuskyH-2

USAF3424 said:


> Theres talk of us doing a class of 300 down the cape


Heard a rumor about running two classes concurrently day and night. Any truth to that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424

Cape was directly from someone who can make those kind of decisions lol. Haven’t heard anything about day and night classes.


----------



## Kilvinsky

USAF3424 said:


> I do the detail across the street from where they work out all the time. Lets just say its nothing like my academy lol.


I went to a full academy (Training Council approved) back in 1981 and I bet it was nothing like your academy. We ate donuts after PT!


Edmizer1 said:


> There was a non-MPTC academy run by a PD a few years ago, I forget the PD, that the MPTC would not consider the graduates certified because they went too far outside the guidelines. It was briefly a big deal and then disappeared. I think they had to send the active duty officers back to the academy to re-fresh certain modules before the MPTC would considere them certified.


I find this extremely ironic considering that campus cops are no longer accepted in MPTC academies. WTF? Too much silliness in some of these academies that don't necessarily make you a better cop. "Oh, I can RUN MILES, but I have no idea how to talk to a crazy person." In THIS day and age, you will be prosecuted for sneering at someone. I'd rather have a guy graduate and come on the job unable to run 2 miles, but be able to talk down a lunatic.

and I'm old and fat and don't run...EVER.


----------



## mpd61

Kilvinsky said:


> I find this extremely ironic considering that campus cops are no longer accepted in MPTC academies. WTF? Too much silliness in some of these academies that don't necessarily make you a better cop. "Oh, I can RUN MILES, but I have no idea how to talk to a crazy person." In THIS day and age, you will be prosecuted for sneering at someone. I'd rather have a guy graduate and come on the job unable to run 2 miles, but be able to talk down a lunatic.
> 
> and I'm old and fat and don't run...EVER.


That makes two of us Jim!


----------



## HuskyH-2

Kilvinsky said:


> I went to a full academy (Training Council approved) back in 1981 and I bet it was nothing like your academy. We ate donuts after PT!
> 
> I find this extremely ironic considering that campus cops are no longer accepted in MPTC academies. WTF? Too much silliness in some of these academies that don't necessarily make you a better cop. "Oh, I can RUN MILES, but I have no idea how to talk to a crazy person." In THIS day and age, you will be prosecuted for sneering at someone. I'd rather have a guy graduate and come on the job unable to run 2 miles, but be able to talk down a lunatic.
> 
> and I'm old and fat and don't run...EVER.


Campus cops aren't accepted in MPTC academies?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treehouse413

Kilvinsky said:


> I went to a full academy (Training Council approved) back in 1981 and I bet it was nothing like your academy. We ate donuts after PT!
> 
> I find this extremely ironic considering that campus cops are no longer accepted in MPTC academies. WTF? Too much silliness in some of these academies that don't necessarily make you a better cop. "Oh, I can RUN MILES, but I have no idea how to talk to a crazy person." In THIS day and age, you will be prosecuted for sneering at someone. I'd rather have a guy graduate and come on the job unable to run 2 miles, but be able to talk down a lunatic.
> 
> and I'm old and fat and don't run...EVER.





Kilvinsky said:


> I went to a full academy (Training Council approved) back in 1981 and I bet it was nothing like your academy. We ate donuts after PT!
> 
> I find this extremely ironic considering that campus cops are no longer accepted in MPTC academies. WTF? Too much silliness in some of these academies that don't necessarily make you a better cop. "Oh, I can RUN MILES, but I have no idea how to talk to a crazy person." In THIS day and age, you will be prosecuted for sneering at someone. I'd rather have a guy graduate and come on the job unable to run 2 miles, but be able to talk down a lunatic.
> 
> and I'm old and fat and don't run...EVER.


Your wrong about the campus cop. 2 Springfield college are graduating next week from Springfield pd academy.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Treehouse413 said:


> Your wrong about the campus cop. 2 Springfield college are graduating next week from Springfield pd academy.


That's how it should be. Did they attend as Springfield College or sponsored by someone else? I'm just going by what I've been hearing and if that information is wrong, GOOD.


----------



## kdk240

We had a kid graduate the one that's run through NECC and he had some of tufts guys in the class. I think it might depend on the academy like when the T would only take universities years back.


----------



## Edmizer1

Unless things have changed, non-Umass campus officers can only attend an MPTC academy if there are extra seats available and no municipal police officer wanted them (even part-time municipal). MPTC sponsored academies can do whatever they want as far as attendees. They could have all campus at the full-time academy of they wanted to. Umass and Environmental are now considered municipalities at MPTC academies by a statute change a few years ago. I went to the f/t academy in the mid 90s as a campus cop in an academy run by a city PD. There was a huge backlog of municipal cops who wanted seats at the time but I got in because my campus supported the academy with resources during good and bad times/years.


----------



## Treehouse413

Kilvinsky said:


> That's how it should be. Did they attend as Springfield College or sponsored by someone else? I'm just going by what I've been hearing and if that information is wrong, GOOD.


They were already working at the college and the Chief sent them. I'm sure they may not stay forever with the mptc academy but what a bingo for them .


----------



## mpd61

Edmizer1 said:


> Umass and Environmental are now considered municipalities at MPTC academies by a statute change a few years ago.


Is the statute that encompassing? It was originally ONLY for the U/Mass Amherst department for recognition as a municipality in Amherst, Hadley and another town? Right? Can anyone cite what Edmizer1 is talking about?


----------



## Edmizer1

MGL Chapter 6 Section 116 in part:

_The committee_ (MPTC) _shall set policies and standards for the training of municipal police officers, candidates for appointment as *municipal police officers, environmental law enforcement officers and the University of Massachusetts police officers i*n accordance with applicable laws and regulations, including the training mandated by sections 116A to 116D, inclusive, of this chapter, section 36B of chapter 40, sections 96B and 97B of chapter 41 and section 24M of chapter 90. The committee shall review and recommend to the secretary an annual appropriation for the administration of the committee, as well as for the operations of a headquarters and regional training centers, and for the delivery of standardized training at the centers. _


----------



## pahapoika

So if the state gives certain private schools limited "police powers" their entitled/eligible for MPTC ?

Is this the death of SSPO ?


----------



## Tango_Sierra

I’d be curious to see a list of all the possible police academies one could attend in Ma. Just for sh*ts and giggles.MSP, Transit etc


----------



## Edmizer1

Nothing has really changed in the last 25 years right up until now. It used to be that part-time municipal officers could bump a full-time UMASS or EPO or any campus from a spot in a full-time MPTC academy because MPTC academies had to offer first choice to all "municipal" officers first. UMASS and EPO's got added a few years ago to the MPTC's mandate so they have as much right to attend a full-time MPTC academy as any other municipal department. This has never been the case for all other campus police department's. They can only attend a state run or directly state funded MPTC academy if there are extra unfilled spots. An MPTC "CERTIFIED" academy that is not affiliated with the state, and does not receive state funding, can open its doors to any PD on a whim. My understanding is that you really don't see non-MPTC run academy classes funded by the MPTC anymore but they were once very common. I went to a City PD academy as a campus cop that was funded by the MPTC. 

I was told it works like this: Gotham City PD calls the MPTC and wants to run an academy with the 25 Gotham City recruits and has room to train 55 officers. MPTC agrees to fund the class at the Gotham City PD academy but since they are using MPTC funding, they must accept the extra 30 officers the MPTC will direct towards them. These officers will be municipal/UMASS/EPO full-time first and then other PDs if extra spots are available. If your full-time certified academy is non-MPTC funded, you could offer it to only part-time private campus PD officers if you wanted to. Some may recall that MPTC funding was used to fund a National Guard municipal full-time academy a few years ago. I heard some municipal chiefs went bananas because that went against the rules as everyone understands them to be.


----------



## visible25

Bloodhound said:


> Does this mean Cambridge PD is no longer a partner in running the Lowell Police Academy?


Yes, Lowell and Cambridge had a split following last year's academy (2018). About 1-2 weeks into that academy, most of the Lowell staff was changed out and new DIs brought in; or those who remained were bumped up in position.

From what I've heard, Cambridge was not too pleased with how er... aggressive their recruits were trained/had been trained in recent years. The staffing change was more of a straw that broke the camel's back, as this new NE/Cambridge academy was already in the works being planned, but perhaps pushed up on an accelerated timeline.

All the Cambridge DIs from the former LPA now run this new academy with new DIs as well obviously

Take the above post with a grain of salt as it's mostly hearsay... but comes from credible sources


----------



## Kilvinsky

My class had 3 P/T cops in class. When 2 were discovered by the Training Council (MCJTC) they were told they could not finish the academy since they were required to be FULL TIME employed officers. The third sort of sat quietly and never uttered a sound, though we all knew. Some wrangling by the head of the Academy and well connected classmate kept them in. One full time guy severely injured his knee. He too was allowed to graduate with us, though he couldn't do any PT including the run and he retired almost immediately after.

On an up-note, he got back to work, had a good career and retired again.


----------



## CapeSpecial

I'm curious how the "PT is lacking" at a MPTC authorized academy / is called camp cupcake when the new cooper standards are the same for EVERY MPTC run or authorized academy?


----------



## USAF3424

I saw a lot of it firsthand. Trust me lol


----------



## 503AUX

Kilvinsky said:


> I went to a full academy (Training Council approved) back in 1981 and I bet it was nothing like your academy. We ate donuts after PT!
> 
> I find this extremely ironic considering that campus cops are no longer accepted in MPTC academies. WTF? Too much silliness in some of these academies that don't necessarily make you a better cop. "Oh, I can RUN MILES, but I have no idea how to talk to a crazy person." In THIS day and age, you will be prosecuted for sneering at someone. I'd rather have a guy graduate and come on the job unable to run 2 miles, but be able to talk down a lunatic.
> 
> and I'm old and fat and don't run...EVER.


No Fooling? I had applied one time to Mount Wachusett Community College campus police, figuring that i was an alumni in their Criminal Justice program and completed the Boylston Reserve intermitant academy, I was a shoe in. But the Chief only will hire full time trained officers. Can you believe that?


----------



## 503AUX

Funny thing is when i went through the Reserve academy, it wasn't really physical at all, just a lot of testing,reading and presentations. Granted it started getting physical out in the field, LOL!!!!!!


----------



## j809

They should do some backgrounds on people going to their academy. We had a graduate apply that is a habitual traffic offender.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CapeSpecial

503AUX said:


> No Fooling? I had applied one time to Mount Wachusett Community College campus police, figuring that i was an alumni in their Criminal Justice program and completed the Boylston Reserve intermitant academy, I was a shoe in. But the Chief only will hire full time trained officers. Can you believe that?


Yep


----------



## 503AUX

j809 said:


> They should do some backgrounds on people going to their academy. We had a graduate apply that is a habitual traffic offender.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what kind of traffic offense? I can understand a repetitive dangerous drive but some that have out dated inspection stickers, in my opinion, shouldn't be on the chopping block.


----------



## j809

Numerous suspensions and actually being an HTO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

Departments: We can't find enough applicants!
Also Departments: tHiS gUy HaS SpEeDiNG TicKeTs.


----------



## 503AUX

That’s a pity, there are plenty of good trained reservists out there that won’t even get a good look at.


----------



## mpd61

503AUX said:


> That's a pity, there are plenty of good trained reservists out there that won't even get a good look at.


Silence my little friend.......Remember that you're being looked at too!


----------



## Roy Fehler

j809 said:


> They should do some backgrounds on people going to their academy. We had a graduate apply that is a habitual traffic offender.


Let me guess, a self-sponsor?


----------



## 503AUX

mpd61 said:


> Silence my little friend.......Remember that you're being looked at too!


LOL!!! Roger that.


----------



## CCCSD

Had Lana Burner in our academy...


----------

